# A new addition to my shop?



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Just the other day I mentioned to Harry that I needed more items in my shop (Like I need a hole in my head) and today I found the perfect item to fill up some of the unused space: a 14" bandsaw with a 6" riser installed. It's an older saw with a 1/2 HP motor but that can be changed easy enough. Does anybody recognize the brand? I am picking it up in about 10 hours, it will do the job for now.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

Looks like a Grizzly/HF by the pulley box cover,and the blade adjusting knob on the top, but someone has repainted it brown ,plus the add on riser kit.

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=32208

Bj


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Mike,

I'm with BJ on the brand, and bet if you scratch it that it will bleed green


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Yup, agree with Bob and Bj, it should work well for yah, wish I had room for one!

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Mike said:


> Just the other day I mentioned to Harry that I needed more items in my shop (Like I need a hole in my head) and today I found the perfect item to fill up some of the unused space: a 14" bandsaw with a 6" riser installed. It's an older saw with a 1/2 HP motor but that can be changed easy enough. Does anybody recognize the brand? I am picking it up in about 10 hours, it will do the job for now.


Hi Mike,

Well, I guess you have it home by now and are cleaning it up and getting it adjusted, etc. My bandsaw, G0555, is my favorite power tool, along with router, of course. 

I would pay special attention to:
The tires... if cracked and look worn, replace them with some urethane tires.
http://www.hartvilletool.com/product/10783

Guide bearings...

Probably get a new blade(s)...

You are going to have some F U N !!

If you get a manual, read it carefully...

Just be carefull...

Thank you for keeping us up to date...


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

And just where are YOU going to stand once you place that in the last available spot in your garage?  

Brian


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

I don't see no "stinkin wheels" Mike. You are going to make it mobile, right? This will give you room to stand then. Hope your saw turns out as good as mine. 16" bought at an auction. Had to replace the on/off switch, but it works great.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I went to pick the saw up this morning. I had called the guy before leaving and was two blocks from his house when he called me to say the saw was sold. I was pretty upset. Since it was only two blocks I went there and viewed the saw. I knew the paint looked familiar, it was an Amstad brand imported by Wholesale Tool from the same factory that builds Grizzly and other name plates. The saw had a 1/2 HP motor and a home built riser plus a damaged blade guide assembly. I felt bad for the guy who bought it, he had no idea of what he will have to do to make it work right. I knew and was willing to fix the saw... but I would of wanted to pay a lower price for it. Life goes on.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Mike,

That is a shame, but life goes on as you said. You never mentioned what you were going to pay for that one. but you may want to look at the HF 4 speed which you can catch on sale for about $200 from time to time. I have one that I got for that price and added the risrer block. It makes a pretty good saw for the money.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The guy was asking $90 for the saw.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Mike 

At that price you should have said here's 20 bucks to hold it and I will pick it up in the truck in the next day or so.

Sorry you miss that one. 

Bj 




Mike said:


> The guy was asking $90 for the saw.


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

I agree with Joe. My G0555 does everything that I need. I will be at the Woodworkers Show next weekend and plan on getting a Carter Upgrade Package. Should serve me well for years. -Derek


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

BJ, The saw was posted on Craigs list and I talked to the owner Friday and agreed on Saturday morning for me to go pick it up. I didn't have the chance to give him any money or I would of. I thought it was a done deal.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

I know what you mean, I was at the flea market and saw a magnet base drill that could drill 1/2" to 3" holes in steel (upside down or on the side,for dilling holes in truck/car frames to mount trailer hitchs,etc.) , and I said I will take it at 20 bucks and b/4 I got the money out of my pocket a guy put his big arm over my shoulder and said here I will take it for 50 bucks and just that quick it was gone. ( a 500 dollar drill ) ..... 

Money talks and bull s*#t walks ..

Bj 




Mike said:


> BJ, The saw was posted on Craigs list and I talked to the owner Friday and agreed on Saturday morning for me to go pick it up. I didn't have the chance to give him any money or I would of. I thought it was a done deal.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave

I'm glad you got your band saw up and running, did you put the same type of switch back in or did you put in a bat type. ?? 

NOW that you have it up and running, take a look at my little frog I made, it's not to great and nothing like what Tony Ward makes but it was fun making it.

So now it's your turn Dave   


see snapshots below ▼

Bj 
-----------
Tony Ward ▼
http://www.routerforums.com/introductions/4452-self-introduction.html
--------
--------



Dr.Zook said:


> I don't see no "stinkin wheels" Mike. You are going to make it mobile, right? This will give you room to stand then. Hope your saw turns out as good as mine. 16" bought at an auction. Had to replace the on/off switch, but it works great.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> I'm glad you got your band saw up and running, did you put the same type of switch back in or did you put in a bat type. ??
> 
> ...


Really cute there, Bob... I couldn't see where you hid the kerf for the "box" section... under the knotch tenon maybe.

You must have had a real small blade in it... 1/8"?

C O O L !!

Thank you...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

1/8" blade is right on, I did cheat a bit I used the Scroll saw to cut out the hole for the drawer ( black flock ,hide hole),  once I cut off the back side of the frog.
Drilled a "SMALL" hole and cut it out. 

Bj


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I came up with a solution to my problem, I now have a Ryobi 9" bandsaw. It will handle the 4 cuts I need to make and I doubt I will lose money if I sell it. $25 well spent.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Joe
> 
> 1/8" blade is right on, I did cheat a bit I used the Scroll saw to cut out the hole for the drawer ( black flock ,hide hole),  once I cut off the back side of the frog.
> Drilled a "SMALL" hole and cut it out.
> ...


OK GOTCHA!  

I don't think my G0555 would like 1/8" blades... seems like I read it... Maybe 3/16" ... in fact, I think I have used 3/16" before... before I added the riser block... you're getting me back into the 'mood'...


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Mike said:


> I came up with a solution to my problem, I now have a Ryobi 9" bandsaw. It will handle the 4 cuts I need to make and I doubt I will lose money if I sell it. $25 well spent.


Very good, Mike!!

*Now, you've got me wondering what you're making...!!*
Only 4 BS cuts required... Bandsaw box?  

... going to show us? 

... and the Ryobi doesn't take so much room! :sold:


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

The band saw is probably one tool I will never own. Just don't have room for one. I used to have a little Delta 10 inch and it worked ok. Did a couple of those wooden vehicles with it and a clock but it wasn't real great. I ended up selling it. Just another tool to outfit with blades etc. and I seem to get along ok without one. Just won't be able to resaw much wood  

Fun to look at Tony's boxes and stuff like Bob made though from other people!

Corey


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

This thread has become very interesting....... WHAT is Mike up to?


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

challagan said:


> The band saw is probably one tool I will never own. ...
> Corey


Corey,

WOW... I can't imagine a cool woodworker like you without a bandsaw!

I just *L O V E* mine... it's always right there... ready to use... easy to use... versatile... not very scary... When I want to cut something, it's the first tool I think of...

Using a good sharp blade DOES make a big difference... maybe you experienced one with a dull blade(?)... never say never...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

As it turns out there are actually 6 cuts Joe, they are called "cloud lifts". The thumbnail is a photo of the project table from the Feb 2007 Popular Woodworking magazine; The Thorsen table by Greene & Greene. There is a contest co-sponsored by the magazine and www.lumberjocks.com to build this table but with one catch, you have to make it uniquely your own while keeping the "flavor" of the original. You can download the plans for this table free by clicking here: http://lumberjocks.com/jocks/msojka/blog/571


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Mike said:


> As it turns out there are actually 6 cuts Joe, they are called "cloud lifts". The thumbnail is a photo of the project table from the Feb 2007 Popular Woodworking magazine; The Thorsen table by Greene & Greene. There is a contest co-sponsored by the magazine and www.lumberjocks.com to build this table but with one catch, you have to make it uniquely your own while keeping the "flavor" of the original. You can download the plans for this table free by clicking here: http://lumberjocks.com/jocks/msojka/blog/571


Mike,

*That is SO cute!! That's really COOL... I like it!!*

Thank you for showing!! ... can hardly wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Mike,

I tried to download the plans...
... got a nasty msg about no files in a box...
... signed up & tried again...
... got same msg...
... I guess it's too late to get the plans?

Thank you...


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Joe, it has been a long time since I have had a band saw in the shop and it wasn't much of one anyway. I never used it much and frankly I get along fine without one. I just don't find myself say... Damn, wish I had a bandsaw.... but I do with a jointer and planer 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

I had the same error ,then I got some rollers (guides) and that did the trick.


Bj 

Most of the Grizzly band saws are the same, but not all 

http://www.grizzly.com/products/G4817

http://www.grizzly.com/products/category.aspx?key=240020

http://www.grizzly.com/products/H7873

http://www.grizzly.com/products/g0555
----------
---------



Joe Lyddon said:


> OK GOTCHA!
> 
> I don't think my G0555 would like 1/8" blades... seems like I read it... Maybe 3/16" ... in fact, I think I have used 3/16" before... before I added the riser block... you're getting me back into the 'mood'...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Let me try and help Joe. You need both files for the complete plans.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Mike said:


> Let me try and help Joe. You need both files for the complete plans.



Thank you, Mike... sure is a nice looking lil table...

I look forward to seeing Your version of it... 

Oh, what name do you go by on the Lumberjock site?

Thank you...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Everywhere on the internet or for email I am: aniceone2hold
And the oft asked questions answer is: "It's about good hugs"


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Yeah, but I'll always remember you by the M&M man


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Who me?


----------

